# 

## Yaa

piec acv prestige solo
przy nim w kotlowni, nad zasobnikiem na wode (smart) jest grupa bezpieczenstwa
manometr niby podobno pokazuje cisnienie wody w instalacji z zewnarz
co jakis czas, nieregularnie, nie wiem od czego to zalezy, piec zaczyna grzac wode o wiele mocniej niz zawyczaj ( zwykle jest ustawione na piecu 40st.)
tzn grzeje do ok 70 stopni i wtedy rosnie bardzo cisnienie, przekracza dopuszczalny poziom i zaczyna lac sie woda z zawodu przy naczyniu wzbiorczym
dlaczego to cisnienie rosnie az tak bardzo ?

czy moze mi ktos wytlumaczyc o co chodzi ??

ewentualnie jak to powinno byc rozwiazane ? bo to chyba nie jest normalne ze ciagle ( raz na 7-10 dni) leje sie woda na podloge...

dodam jeszcze ze naczynie wzbiorcze ma 12l

----------


## BrodowskiG

sprawdz ciśnienie w zbiorniku, może być uszkodzony wentyl albo przepona i wtedy zamiast powietrza będzie woda. żeby dobrze napompować zbiornik to nie może na niego działać ciśnienie wody, czyli dopiero po napompowaniu powietrzem nabija sie wodą

----------


## Yaa

a daloby sie  jakos tak bardziej zrozumiale dla laika ?  :smile:

----------


## gersik

Sprawdź zabezpieczenie przed "legionellą"

----------


## Yaa

tzn ?

wlasnie wydaje mi sie ze to jest ustawione jakos automatycznie, bo piec co jakis czas nagrzewa wode bardzo mocno, pomimo ustawienia na piecu ze ma grzac do 45

tylko dlaczego wtedy leje sie woda ?

naczynie wzbiorcze za male ? czy coz z zaworami ? czy cos zle dziala ?
jakiej wielkosci powinno byc to naczynie ?

----------


## gersik

Naczynie około 8% objętości bojlera. Musisz sprawdzić ciśnienie powietrza w zbiorniku przeponowym.

----------


## Yaa

a jak to sprawdzic ?

naczynie mam 12l a zasobnik 160...wic chyba ok ?

----------


## gersik

Ściągnij naczynie , wylej z niego wodę i i pompką samochodową z manometrem sprawdź ciśnienie gazu. Masz tam wentyl taki jak w samochodzie. Ciśnienie jakie powinno być w naczyniu masz napisane na nim.

----------


## m.biruta

Grzeje ci tak wode bo piece zabijaja bakterie w ten sposow w instalacji cwu. 40C to fajna temp dla zyjatek  :smile:

----------

